# 2lam dash arm



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

I did some more playing with them.

I put 2 in a cars that had decent gears and 1 in a crap car I put together.

In the good cars, both dyno out over 2.0
in the crap car 1.8 due to binding.

I had a friend try 1 on his track, in with in 4 laps he hit lap record of 6.9.
with the aurora arm, the car was about 7.5

Talking to others, they are also getting better times, and like the consistency of the arms


----------



## SDMedanic (Apr 21, 2011)

Per some Fray racers the new Dash arm is becoming the go to arm.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

they have been approved?


----------



## waltgpierce (Jul 9, 2005)

The DASH arms are only approved for the IROC and Team events at the Fray in Ferndale.


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

> Team events at the Fray in Ferndale


 I would think that is the big 1


----------



## SDMedanic (Apr 21, 2011)

That is the one to win


----------



## SDMedanic (Apr 21, 2011)

Been playing with them. Picked up half a dozen, trued the stacks with the Unimat and they are fast! Don't really need to balance them!


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

We have deciced against them in our group the GLSS.


----------



## Rich Dumas (Sep 3, 2008)

For many years I was not competitive in T-Jet SS racing because I could not get any good armatures. A I finally found a source of good worked up Aurora armatures, but those are only available from time to time. A got a bunch the Dash 2 lamination armatures when they first came out and I did some fairly extensive testing with them because my club was considering making them legal. I should say that it is not the policy of HOCOC to make anything legal if it would make existing things obsolete. I found that the Dash armatures all had concentric stacks and commutators and that the weights and ohm readings were consistent. The balance with many of the armatures was good enough that I would not bother to balance them. I determined that the Dash arms were very good, but not necessarily superior to a good Aurora arm, so we decided to make them legal for HOCOC racing.
There is one hitch with the Dash armatures and that is that the top bushing is not high enough in some cases, so the windings can touch the underside of the gear plate. For that reason we allow a metal spacer between the arm and the gear plate, but only with Dash arms.


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

> We have deciced against them in our group the GLSS


so what do you do when you run out of good aurora arms?
I am glad Dash made them!

we can use them in HOSCAR.
which helps to save the aurora arms for big races that have not allowed the dash arms yet


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

We have a swap meet twice a year,I can buy used Aurora Tjet chassis for under $10 and many have race arms waiting to be resurrected.What will you do when the Dash arms run out he made 10,000 and that includes the ones in chassis will he make more ? Maybe,maybe not? 10,000 sounds like a lot of arms but how many ended up as runners or shelf queens?


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

let us briefly examine numbers.
when the first announcment was made regarding a DASH chassis compatible with Aurora T-Jet, Dan said there would be a 10,000 first run.
that was with the three lam armatures that are identical to the AW armature with the exception of the com plate.
Dan was reluctant to sell armatures separately because even thoug he didn't have the other parts to assemble complete chassis he was dedicating all those arms to those 10, 000 chassis.
when money became an issue, he DID sell armatures individually.

then the large outcry for two lam armatures at 16 ohms began and Dan had some of those created. they are the three lam armatures with the bottom lam excluded.

I never heard a quantity of those available announced.
although it is quite possible and probably actual that I missed that announcement.

so, there is no telling how many two lam 16 ohm armatures became available.
some were put in chassis to sell complete.

as far as finding old Aurora stuff, yeah, there is still a lot out there and as more of us enthusiasts die off, there will be more available and the prices will come down dramatically


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

as far as racing

they are working very well!
Much less of a hassle trying to find good t-jet arms and no need to buy cases to to find a few good ones.


----------



## Boosted-Z71 (Nov 26, 2007)

I agree, they have been fast out of the box, and with a little touch here and there can turn into real screamers. For the most part the windings pole to pole are very close electrically, the balance is good, and com plate is within .002 of being flat.

So I have to say these are damn good arms

Jp


----------

